# ML 8/24



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I headed out to B. 42 this morning to hit the ML.  It's the first time since June that we've been there.  The water is way up, most of the boat ramp is under water.

We hit one of our usual places that we go to.  There was a ton of mullet schools roaming the flat.  The Mirromullet was the lure of choice once again.  I landed three fat reds with it......








 
If it looks like I'm all wet, well thats because I am.......  Just after Sophie got a hold of the fish, I stepped down from the casting piller onto a nice slick false floor....  well I took a dive... ;D ;D Looks like Tyler from Castaway is gonna get some more business!


























The topwater action stopped so the gulps got wet.....  Pinfish and puffers were thick, but this red beat them to it on this cast.....


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice work, no sense letting the storm fallout slow you down.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice! Looks like you found some cleaner water than what we were working.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sure glad you let Sophie hold your fish. Nice job with all the water.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work you two! 

Here's hoping I'll have as much success tomorrow. :


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

ahh.. so w/ the high waters didn't keep them for eating..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Garry topless... this post should have come with a warning... ;D 

Nice report!

Cheers


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Hahahahah!!! ;D
Yea... it was fun to watch...

And Sam... I think your shirt is cursed... Everytime I wear it all I catch are needle fish!!!


----------

